# Need Support Wisconsin/Minnesota



## Guest (Oct 26, 2002)

Not sure if I am totally up to this at the moment, but I am looking into at least trying to gather some information to help with pulling together a possible inservice on IBS at the hospital where I work. This won't be an easy task, and it won't happen quickly, but I think it's important. In order for it to fly, I was thinking if we could get a speaker with credentials and experience in treating patients with IBS, it might be a good way to start spreading the word in this area and starting a support group here. At the moment, nobody here knows anything much about IBS. It simply is not talked about.If anyone who lives in Wisconsin or Minnesota can help with this. Please let me know.Evie


----------



## jennieb54143 (Jun 30, 2002)

i would love to help im in wisconsin and we have no support group in my area.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2002)

Where in Wisconsin are you located, Jennie? If you like you can email to me or PM me if you don't want it posted here.


----------



## jennieb54143 (Jun 30, 2002)

without telling you exactally near a town called pestigo and oconto


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2002)

Gotcha Jennie. I'll keep you posted if/when I make any progress with this inservice here in Eau Claire.Thanx, Evie


----------



## Erika Lynn (Jun 6, 2010)

We need a group here and im close to eau claire


----------

